# Hb 106... would you suggest Iron??



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there emilycaitlin and oink,

I am 29 weeks pg tomorrow. I had my 28 week bloods on monday and my Hb is 106 (when not pregnant it's only 116 at the most) I only have results as my partner and I are nurses and got them off the system ourselves. I have been taking Pregnacare throughout my pregnancy. I saw my midwife yesterday who said that i need to go on Iron.  Basically what I'm asking is would you suggest that someone take Iron with an Hb that isn't really that low? I feel fine and am reluctant to have all the horrid-iron-related side effects!

No rush in reply, I know what 12.5 hr shifts are like!!!

Rach x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, Usually if your hb is below about 11, we would give iron, as your supplies will be depleted as you go further on in pregnancy, and we need it to be really good for delivery.  If you don't want to take ferrous sulphate, try some spatone, which might be a bit easier for you,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

